# What Morph ? CRESTED GECKO



## Naultinus (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, anyone knows what morphs these cresties are, thnx?


1:










*
2:*


----------



## FabianBigge (Nov 10, 2014)

1 is pinstripe. 2 is flame, I believe.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

Partial pin amd harlequin


----------

